# V-CUBE Spiel 2010 competition, Essen



## Erik (Sep 15, 2010)

*V-CUBE Spiel 2010 competition in Essen, Germany.*

_This competition will soon be announced at the WCA website._

October 23 and 24.
*The 2nd V-CUBE competition* will be held during the Spiel 2010 toy fair in Essen. This is the first time this competition will also be an official WCA competition, organized by V-CUBES, Sébastien Auroux (also delegate) and myself.

*On Saturday* (23rd) there will be all normal events (5x5, 6x6, 7x7). There Will be 2 rounds of 6 and 7 and even 3 rounds for 5x5 during this day.

*On Sunday* (24th) there will be the unofficial V-CUBE illusion event during the whole day.

*The three winners* of all categories will receive V-Cubes (of their choice). All registered competitors and guests will get free drinks and free sandwiches. If you have more questions, please feel free to write a mail to [email protected] or [email protected] or ask in this thread.

*Registration* can be done here: http://cube.hackvalue.de/vc10/s/en
Be quick because we don't have much space at the stand and therefore have a limited amount (45) of competitors!

*September 21 update:*
V-CUBES offers some specials for all competitors existing of:
A gift pack containing:
- a V-cube shirt
- a V-cube keychain
- a V-cube hat
- every competitor will get a *brand new nxn six colored V-CUBE* (not 5x5, 6x6, 7x7) when they release it
- All registered competitors will get a free drink and a sandwich


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 15, 2010)

6x7 
Wow, so many rounds for big cubes.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow Michal Halczuk is so gonna love this


----------



## qqwref (Sep 15, 2010)

Sounds fun. Wish I were still a top bigcuber


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 15, 2010)

I definitely won't come. It's just to stressful and not worth the relatively long journey for me... Even though I could use a new black V5 
Erik, can I buy one of the ones you're gonna win? 



Erik said:


> *The 2nd V-CUBE competition* will be held during the Spiel 2010 toy fair in Essen. This is the *first time this competition will also be an official WCA competition*, organized by V-CUBES, Sébastien Auroux (also delegate) and myself.



But last year it was also official, just part of the Essen Open?1


----------



## Erik (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> I definitely won't come. It's just to stressful and not worth the relatively long journey for me... Even though I could use a new black V5
> Erik, can I buy one of the ones you're gonna win?
> 
> 
> ...



Then it was part of the German Nationals, this is the 2nd time V-cube holds it on their own as a separate competition.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Sounds fun. Wish I were still a top bigcuber



You are STILL TOP Bigcuber 
come on QQ! back to your Kingdom :tu


----------



## Stefan (Sep 15, 2010)

http://cube.hackvalue.de/vc10/s/en/competitors said:


> Participation is open to anyone who can reach the *minimum* required *times* of an event



Maximum times might be better


----------



## maggot (Sep 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> http://cube.hackvalue.de/vc10/s/en/competitors said:
> 
> 
> > Participation is open to anyone who can reach the *minimum* required *times* of an event
> ...



lol.. i was going to contest this as minimum AND maximum do nothing for the sentence since a "low" time is implied. but you can have your win pochmann!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm, I might want to go. Only 5-7 and Illusion?


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Sep 17, 2010)

If only it wasn't 4,700 miles away


----------



## fw (Sep 21, 2010)

Small update on the website: All competitors will receive a gift pack, including a new, soon to be released, V-Cube type.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 21, 2010)

Is this still acceptible for the WCA? It seems like there are a bit too many business/financial elements mixed with this competition.

That said....I wanna go AND I wanna know about this new, soon to be released, V-Cube type


----------



## Erik (Sep 21, 2010)

*News update:*
- All registered competitors will get a free drink and a free sandwich.
- Every competitor will receive a gift pack containing: a V-CUBE shirt, keychain, hat and get a brand new *nxn sized coloured V-CUBE* (not 5,6,7) when it will be released. This should be around Christmas or latest at February 2011


----------



## bobso2 (Sep 21, 2010)

I wanna go too!!

I will see if I can come


----------



## joey (Sep 21, 2010)

Tempted.. but I'm not sure if it would be worth it  Shiny new v-cube would be nice though


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 22, 2010)

GAH! I didn't even notice


----------



## Erik (Sep 22, 2010)

There are 14 places left (45 in total) be quick.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 27, 2010)

Yay! Erik is organizing a competition.  I'm pretty sure, you will do a great job with Sébastien.


----------



## Erik (Sep 27, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Yay! Erik is organizing a competition.  I'm pretty sure, you will do a great job with Sébastien.


 
I'm 100% sure it will run very smooth, Sébastien has LOADS of experience with organizing and delegating and I should also be ok with 57 comps now ^^
Looking forward to Euros!! It'll be FUN! I don't care about times, too busy with school


----------



## David0794 (Oct 23, 2010)

> Michal Halczuk 7x7 Mean WR 3:33.xx
> Bence 6x6 Single WR 2:13.xx



WOW!!!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 23, 2010)

The guys shared the first places friendly: Erik won 5x5x5, Bence won 6x6x6, Michal won 7x7x7.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 25, 2010)

Erik said:


> - every competitor will get a *brand new nxn six colored V-CUBE* (not 5x5, 6x6, 7x7) when they release it



Any idea when ?


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 25, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Any idea when ?





Erik said:


> *News update:*
> - All registered competitors will get a free drink and a free sandwich.
> - Every competitor will receive a gift pack containing: a V-CUBE shirt, keychain, hat and get a brand new *nxn sized coloured V-CUBE* (not 5,6,7) when it will be released. This should be around Christmas or latest at February 2011


 
=)


----------



## Erik (Oct 25, 2010)

Results are online: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VCUBESpiel2010
Congrats to Bence and Michal for their world records!

It was a very crowded competition due to lack of space, maybe next time the number of maximum competitors should be reconsidered. Besides that it was good that lots of people were able to do their average of 5 or mean of 3.

Personal highlight: sub-4 on 7x7!!  (and that with a non-freeslice edge pairing method)


----------



## Enter (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VCUBESpiel2010


----------

